# From Scratch Ravioli - Spinach From Garden - PIC heavy



## zippy12 (Feb 16, 2019)

I post this in the veggie section because the spinach were GREAT!

Dough
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/anne-burrell/chef-annes-all-purpose-pasta-dough-recipe-1920971

Spinach and Three Cheese Ravioli
https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes...cheese-ravioli-with-sugo-sauce-recipe-1914610

Meat and Spinach Ravioli Filling
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/213128/meat-and-spinach-ravioli-filling/














taste before adding egg






spinach filling






Meat
























use the white piece to make the filling indentions






get the air out as you seal the ravioli
























Roll your sheets to the lowest setting or there is too much chew in the dough (like the ones on the left)
























Thanks for looking


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 16, 2019)

Damn Zip, they look awesome.


----------



## zippy12 (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks farmer


----------



## cronocide (Feb 16, 2019)

I love spinach and pasta. This is going to be a must have! Awesome job, it looks fantastic!!


----------



## 73saint (Feb 16, 2019)

Oh man, that looks amazing!  Impressive, zippy!


----------



## motocrash (Feb 16, 2019)

Go zip Go! They look absolutely delicious man.


----------



## chilerelleno (Feb 16, 2019)

Yummy!
*Like!*


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice Job zippy. Finger nails look better too.  Carousel material no doubt.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 17, 2019)

Z12, Nice post and awesome raviolis!


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 17, 2019)

Headed out to Cut wood and stopped in to get a bowl of these and some eggs to go.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 17, 2019)

Looks pretty darn good Zippy. Nice Job

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 17, 2019)

YEAP! Awesome job Zippy!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2019)

That looks really delicious!
We make our own from scratch too!
It sure makes a big difference over store bought!
Nice work!!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 17, 2019)

That is a fine looking meal there zippy and home grown spinach to boot.

Warren


----------



## zippy12 (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks everyone...

would have replied sooner but I was doing trim work on my remodel...


----------



## smokin peachey (Feb 17, 2019)

Wow Zippy those look really good. Congrats on the feature definitely deserved!


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

Wow zippy!!!! that looks great, Love me some good pasta and that looks like some great pasta!!! Definite Like and a congrats on the carousel ride. Thx for posting the the links as well, going to copy those down.


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 19, 2019)

where did you buy the rolling pin?


----------



## normonster (Feb 21, 2019)

zippy12 said:


> Thanks for looking



Thank you for sharing this one zippy12. Fine looking cook.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 21, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> That is a fine looking meal there zippy and home grown spinach to boot.
> 
> Warren



Thanks for the like Flatbroke

Warren


----------

